# segawai clump



## dodidoki (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## polyantha (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow I like your plant! Very nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2014)

Impressive.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 7, 2014)

Very nice. What media is that?


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 7, 2014)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. What media is that?



Akadama+ lava rock.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice clump, and yes, I jealous.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 7, 2014)

Me too Tom! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## gerhard (Apr 8, 2014)

The best segawai plant I have seen so far. Congratulation.


----------



## Dido (Apr 10, 2014)

nice one and nice bought congrats


----------

